# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  La cabecera del Trasvase se recupera con más de un 50% de sus reservas

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo noticia sacada de laverdad.es

Un saludo a todos.

*La cabecera del Trasvase se recupera con más de un 50% de sus reservas*

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100511.html

Los regantes del acueducto no necesitarán este año los pozos de socorro 

11.05.10 - 01:02 - M. BUITRAGO | MURCIA.

Los regantes del Trasvase Tajo-Segura no necesitarán este año los pozos de emergencia que les ha concedido en los últimos años la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura para completar sus dotaciones para riego. Los motivos son obvios: Ahora tienen toda el agua que necesitan, después de las penurias de la reciente sequía. A este periodo húmedo, que sigue dejando lluvias en la Región, se suma el desembalse de 87 hectómetros que se autorizó el mes pasado desde la cabecera del Tajo. Con el terreno húmedo y con los acuíferos en fase de recuperación, los regantes tendrán de sobra para cubrir el trimestre con el último envío del Trasvase.
Los pantanos de la cabecera, Entrepeñas y Buendía, han superado este fin de semana el 50% de su capacidad de almacenamiento, según la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo. Sus reservas disponibles sumaban ayer 1.125 hectómetros. En el caso de Entrepeñas, es la tercera vez en los últimos años en la que se alcanza este nivel. El conjunto de la cuenca del Tajo está al 78,4% de su capacidad, con 8.835 hectómetros almacenados. El territorio del Segura, por su parte, llega al 67%, con 759 hectómetros, 150 de los cuales son caudales transferidos del Tajo en los últimos meses.
Visita al Delta del Ebro 
Los usuarios del Tajo-Segura participan estos días en Tarragona en un encuentro nacional de comunidades de regantes. El presidente del Sindicato Central, José Manuel Claver, intervendrá en una mesa redonda sobre el principio de unidad de cuenca. Una de las actividades de este encuentro, que se celebra cada cuatro años, será una visita al Delta del Ebro. 
A las jornadas asistirá probablemente el secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, quien se reunió el pasado jueves con los regantes murcianos para comunicarles que el trasvase seguirá funcionando conforme marcan las reglas de explotación. 
Disputa con Cataluña 
El Gobierno de Aragón pedirá esta semana la nulidad del Plan de Gestión de Distrito de la Cuenca Fluvial de Cataluña por pretender la «soberanía hidráulica», arrogándose competencias sobre el Ebro, Júcar y Garona, según informó ayer el diario El Heraldo de Aragón. El Consejo de Gobierno facultará al Instituto Aragonés del Agua para recurrir a los tribunales, tal y como exigió el PP hace cinco meses en las Cortes, si no se rehace el documento. El citado plan, que se encuentra en periodo de información pública, se circunscribe oficialmente a las cuencas internas de Cataluña, que dependen Generalitat, pero planifica todo tipo de medidas que afectan a otras cuencas dentro de la delimitación geográfica de su Comunidad e incluso de Aragón. Por ejemplo, fija caudales ecológicos para todo los ríos. Aragón también se opuso al control del caudal del Delta por parte de Cataluña.

----------


## jasg555

Ya se están afilando los colmillos.
Menuda gente...

----------

